# Stall doors



## mydaddysjag (Jul 12, 2011)

We're to the barn building stage where we need to put up our stall doors. I have a good idea of how I want them, but thought I would ask about yours to make sure Im not missing out on any brilliant ideas. How tall, pictures, anything you wish you did differently?

I defiantly want my horses to be able to see out.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 12, 2011)

My barn is small and simple, the doors are made of wood and all surfaces are covered in stainless steel so that they can't eat it. The only thing I have found is that they are too low and so hubby will be adding some bars the same as the partitions in between each horse.







Good luck with the building and have fun!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 12, 2011)

Eagle, how tall are your doors?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 12, 2011)

My doors are 60cm but hubby is going to raise the front of the stalls with bars (like the side partition) and then put a grill on the door of 40cm but with hinges so I can open it if I want to. I had never had any problems so far until this year when one of my yearlings got horny and jumped out. I had my feed room door open as I was trying to circulate some air bc it is so hot right now. Luckily he wasn't thinking about food but it could have been a disaster


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## cassie (Jul 12, 2011)

My stable is still in the making as well, but because we made it for my stock horse who is 14.2hh the mini's couldn't see out (wasn't planning on having mini's when we started building hehe)

so we have a farm gate as the door, Suzie loves it and always looks out it



we are going to put a board down the bottom so the foal can't get his/ her legs caught will try take some pics to put up for you later





the farm gate is 1.2m wide and is the perfect size for my very pregnant mini!! LOL

have a look at Heidi's set up, Never too mini!! she has the best set up LOL

you can see it from the cam

http://www.marestare...as=nevertoomini

Thats the link



if you want to have a quick peek



good luck,

I'm sure it will look brilliant in the end!!!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 12, 2011)

I was thinking of using a tube gate as a door, but I need something so my barn can be closed up at night. We sometimes get coyotees in my area, so need to be able to lock the horses up overnight. I was thinking of making dutch doors on bottom 36" tall, then the top of the dutch door make it framed with 2x4's, and some sort of wire in it so that during the summer they still got plenty of fresh air and a breeze, but were safe from predators. We planned to "sandwhich" the wire between 2 2x4's on the frame, using fence staples to hold the wire from the inside, and screws to hold the wood together on the outside

Im worried about the safety of hog panels, any input?


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2011)

haven't heard of hog panels sorry, but from what your saying I think it will be very safe, and look great


----------



## LAminiatures (Jul 13, 2011)

I googled mini horse stalls. I built mine off the their specks. 32" wide by 48" tall. They are made of 2x4's rough cut lumber and conduit. They look just like a big horse stall but a mini version. I little but of work but worth it. Remember to place your bars @ 1 & 1/4 inches apart for feets sake.

They are safe and keep the critters out and if you needed to you could put a piece of clear lexan over the bars in winter if you needed to keep the snow or element out.


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 13, 2011)

We have photos of our stalls on our website. Our mini doors are 48" tall, or half a sheet of plywood. That way, we could get two doors out of each piece. They are crossbuck on the outside with bars on the top.

We have cattle panels for fencing, and have had so for years. The only problem we have ever had was quite a few years ago with one little cut off end of the panel that a filly got caught on. We made sure those are cut off closer, now.

My mom's pens (stalls) in her barn are made of cattle panels, and they do let in a lot of air. I would use cattle/hog panels over any sort of wire that might "give". At least if they kick/put a foot through it, they can get it back out because of the stiffness of the metal. Wire might "grab" a hoof.


----------



## Mona (Jul 13, 2011)

Here are mine...






This one shows the top portion better. It was raised up a long ways to make it suitable for use on a "big horse" stall...






This is how I had him make them to start with, but then I started to worry that someone (a mare wearing a breeder alert foaling monitor) might get their head stuck in there and panic and hurt themselves, so I had him remove the top board...I like them much better now.






Each gate measures approximately 36"wide x 44" tall. They are set up off of the floor, high enough so no legs or hooves could get stuck, yet low enough so babies could not roll under.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been meaning to post photos of my stall doors, I have just now gotten around to it. I use the 1/3 and 1/2 size stall gate w/ yokes for large horses. I also have 1 full size at the end stall. Prior to me throwing in the towel on breeding, my solution to keep foal feet in was to use a heavy duty tarp, cut out th eshape of the stall gate, I machine sewed it on 3 sides and laced it up around the metal grid in the center. They have been on for two years and show very little wear. Full size mini hooves are too large to fit through the openings on my gates.

Now since I am downsizing the minis, and I will be bringing home a full size horse, I will have to remove the center deviders between the stalls on one side so I have 1 huge stall (made them so they side out) and I will have to place cross rails on th estall front and raise the gates to chest level.

I forgot to ad, I was fortunate enough to purchase 5 of the 6 gates at a yearly sale (I call it the everything including the kitchen sink sale). I paid th esame for 5 lightly used gates as I did for one new one from the feed store. So don't be afraid to search craigs list and farm sales! The hexagon rubber pavers down the center isle were also a craigslist find!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 15, 2011)

Those stalls are beautiful and I love your doors. I dont have photos of me first barn but I loved how pretty the wood looked for the first couple of years but with the addition of horses and being a shed row barn unfortunatly the wood didnt stay pretty for long. But I did use the doors and dividers that I bought from WoodStar and had the metal on them them powder coated green.I love the metal gates that Carolyn has and thought about using those on my new barn ( I like the idea that you can just glance in and see the "total horse" w/o having to look over the top of the stall. One thing that Im glad I did in my new barn was to have at least 2 electric outlets in each stall. I hate running cords everywhere! good luck on your new barn and make sure we get to see your progress.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 15, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the barn coming along

Diary of a barn


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 15, 2011)

Drats it says its unavailable right now..will check back later b/c i love to see barn building progress


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jul 15, 2011)

I can't see it .


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll try to fix it. When im logged into facebook, it shows up fine, when I log out, it doesnt. I set the album to viewable by everyone, so not sure why its not working. If you add me on facebook (megan piktel) I have an album, "building a barn"


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Megan, i'll try that


----------



## rcfarm (Jul 16, 2011)

I have some green hard plastic doors. Found at at a feed store, I think Valley Vet sells them also. You can lower or raise them for biggies.

Good Luck


----------



## Mona (Jul 16, 2011)

Diane, mine are still quite new. They were built in 2007 I believe it was, and I only used the stalls for foaling season (otherwise, horses are turned out 24/7), so that is why mine looked so good in the photos.


----------

